# Golden Retriever With Skin Allergies



## Rileysmomma (Feb 6, 2014)

I have had two goldens that had skin issues when eating food with corn in it. I eliminated corn and mist if the issues cleared up. I fed Wellness Lamb and Rice. If they started getting heavy, I switched to Wellness Rice and Lamb. 
Don't know if that will work for you....but from what I've heard and read, corn is a huge cause of skin issues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Have you tried a grain free diet? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the symptoms you've listed are typical for a dog that is hypothyroid.
Have you had the dogs thyroid checked?


----------



## jessicadobbs (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been experiencing the same symptoms with my golden. I thought it could possibly be an enviromental allergy as it started 2 weeks after we moved. The vet doesn't think so, she believes its a food allergy but she doesn't know which food. The vet is wanting me to put my golden on a super bland diet and she carries a food that is $90 for a 25lb bag. Im looking for other options of dog food I can put him on. After reading endlessly on allergies im thinking it could possibly be a corn or potato allergy. He is currently on Taste of the Wild, any suggestions on relief for my guy?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two are eating Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It does not contain corn, wheat or soy. It's salmon with rice and oatmeal for easy digestion. They both have sensitive stomachs.


----------

